# Goat loosing hair around eyes. ?



## Fuchsia (Jan 21, 2021)

Hi, some of my goats are losing hair around their eyes, one is definitely more obvious though.
What would be causing that? And How do I fix it?
Thanks!


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 21, 2021)

If it is ringworm it is a fungus, and sometimes a parasite that burrows under the skin.... and is very common this time of year.  It will just go away with increased sun exposure, but it is contagious.  You can rough up the skin, then use iodine carefully .... or smother it with something like vaseline.... 
Not saying it is ringworm, but that is a common sign of ringworm.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 22, 2021)

Some articles suggest copper and/or iodine deficiency as the culprit, while others cite skin mites, such as scabies.


----------



## Alaskan (Jan 22, 2021)

Fuchsia said:


> Hi, some of my goats are loosing hair around their eyes, one is definitely more obvious though.
> What would be causing that? And How do I fix it?
> Thanks!


Do you know if you live in a copper deficient area?  Or if the hay you use was grown in a copper deficient area?

Alaska is devoid of copper... up here goats usually need at minimum a copper pill twice a year, or copper paste once a month...or some combination of the above.

Copper deficiency does cause hair loss around the eyes, the face in general, as well as a faded coat, and balding at the tail tip.


----------

